# Injecting in my biceps



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

Quote from the injection page:



> For this injection hold the syringe and dart it in at an angle Do not slot in at 90 degrees but at a slant. Try 1 x 2ml 200mg of deca in each upper arm twice a week for maximum results!



Im not satisfied with my biceps so was thinking of injecting deca into each one for a week to see if there is any results. (150mg in each) I dont understand the quoted text exactly, can someone explain how I should hold the needle, where in my biceps I to inject and what kind of needle to use?


Also, should I just continue to inject test in the glutes or is there any other place I should/could inject?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 13, 2004)

i find injecting into my biceps works wonders. but mainly when u use winny.  you should use 23g x 1inch.  when you inject, it works better if you inject coming from an angle as opposed to just going straight up and down with the needle.  and go to spot injections.com and it shows you where to inject on bicep.  it is going to be on either side or the major vein running right down the middle of the bicep.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> it is going to be on either side or the major vein running right down the middle of the bicep.



Thnx. So it make no difference on wich side I choose to inject? Im going to include winstrol in my next cycle so ill try and see then, but for now ill try with deca. 

Where is the best place to inject test?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 13, 2004)

nope, with winny i usally inject 1 cc into each bicep on monday, and then 1 cc into each trip on wedn, and 1 cc into each shoulder on fridays.

but if you doing deca you can break it up like that or just inject into one bicep or shoulder or tri.  put test in the same syringe with the deca.  they are able to mix so that way it saves you a shot.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Where is the best place to inject test?


Shoulders, chest, triceps, thighs, anywhere you want.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 13, 2004)

if you inject into the chest, would it help increase chest mass?


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

Just injected into my biceps now. I got contractions in my left arm when inserting the needle, is that normal? I just waited a bit and continued the insertion. Both biceps hurts slightly right now, but I guess thats normal


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Just injected into my biceps now. I got contractions in my left arm when inserting the needle, is that normal? I just waited a bit and continued the insertion. Both biceps hurts slightly right now, but I guess thats normal


That indicates you were close to a nerve. Biceps is a tender place to inject.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

why not just make it easier and inject in your quad?? much easier, plus its a larger muscle w/ less nerves and blood vessels


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

Love the new avatar wolfy. Who is that?


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 13, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Love the new avatar wolfy. Who is that?


Looks like Aria Giovanni


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Love the new avatar wolfy. Who is that?




north is right, aria giovanni...mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!  sexiest girl alive IMO. Nice big natty boobies, incredible body, i could go on and on!!!!!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry for the thread hijack but i just gotta post these!!


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 13, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> north is right, aria giovanni...mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!  sexiest girl alive IMO. Nice big natty boobies, incredible body, i could go on and on!!!!!


I agree. Seems we have the same taste in women. I usually go for blondes, but she is awsomely sexy.

It's just that, since I plan to marry her someday, I wish so many men hadn't seen her naked.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 14, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> sorry for the thread hijack but i just gotta post these!!


Dont be sorry for posting pics of her!! Keep em coming  


You mencioned Quads, where are they located? Dont know the Norwegian word for quad. 

My Biceps have allmost doubled in sice over the night from injecting deca into them last night!! They have hardened quite a bit to. Is that normal?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 14, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Dont be sorry for posting pics of her!! Keep em coming
> 
> 
> You mencioned Quads, where are they located? Dont know the Norwegian word for quad.
> ...




your thighs.......go to spotinjections.com and you'll see


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 14, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> your thighs.......


Ok, got it. Think i`ll try one more week injecting in my arms first because they got huge only in 12hours 

Thnx for all help, and Im sorry DR, but I gotto post some more pics of your future wife `cause she`s just hot:


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 14, 2004)

Here.


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 14, 2004)

BEWARE!!....once i saw a woman like that on a newsgroup, and her dick was bigger than mine....;-)


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 14, 2004)

One thing baffles my brain...apparently if you inject into a bicep, it gets bigger.....now why does'nt a person's arse get bigger when you inject it there???..lol


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 14, 2004)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> One thing baffles my brain...apparently if you inject into a bicep, it gets bigger.....now why does'nt a person's arse get bigger when you inject it there???..lol


It's temporary and compare the size of one of the biceps heads to the size of the gluteus medius or gluteus maximus. Imagine dropping a marble into a shot glass full of water and then into a litre of water. The marble displaces the exact same amount of water, but due to the size it doesn't appear to to your eye.


But, Robin the most important thing to remember is this...If you EVER compare Aria to a tranvestite again, I'm coming to Africa and whipping your ass. J/K


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah, north, you have to be real carefull going into your biceps. i have been bruising quite a bit lately, but not just my biceps, but everywhere. and i know im not hitting veins, i just bruise like a little biaaatch.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 18, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> yeah, north, you have to be real carefull going into your biceps. i have been bruising quite a bit lately, but not just my biceps, but everywhere. and i know im not hitting veins, i just bruise like a little biaaatch.


Hmm, think I hit something yesterday when injecting in my bicep. It hurts quite bad when I use my arm and the skin has gone red. Should I worry or just continue workouts and dont bother? I train biceps tomorrow so hope the pain has gone down a notch untill then!


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah, dont worry about that. its red around the injection right? like not a a huge ass red blotch?? a few times i have got light red, looks like a rash circle, but sometimes its a little dark red around the hole, which is the blood clotting underneath.  but you may just be sensitive to it. like i said their sensitive there. even if a nurse was doing it, it be the same results with me. just aspirate and you'll be fine.  and sometimes the soreness is the pain, you'll be fine, it sometimes subsides quick.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 18, 2004)

Its red in a circle with about 4cm in diameter around the injection. Looks like a rash so I didnt think it was something serious, but had to ask since it hurts when i use my arm. Probably better in the morning, at least so I hope since its biceps-time tomorrow


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah your fine, some make it more sore than others, like hurts to bend and everything, but i worked out with that pain and you'll be fine, sometiems it takes a day, sometimes 3.  Hence the phrase, "no pain, no gain"


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah I know 

Its a bit better today so no biggy.. man, cant wait to workout!!


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 27, 2004)

A story i've heard is, that the bicep that gets bigger from injection, is actually the swelling of the injection that causes it....NOT the roids....is this true??


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 27, 2004)

a little bit of both. im about to stop doing it all together in my bi's and only do tri's and shoulders.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 27, 2004)

I managed to hit a big wein in my biceps the other day so now my arm is all black and purple.. doesnt hurt, but perhaps I should try tri`s and some other spots for a while..


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 27, 2004)

how big? the one on my right bicep is not big and is very light in the coloring. they usually go away quick, dont worry about it, unless you inject and the plunger starts to fill with blood.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 27, 2004)

I didnt manage to get the needle all the way in so I just pulled out. The blood was streaming, but its no big deal, just a small spot on my bicep who is all black/purple now. Doesnt hurt or anything so Im fine, but think i`ll try some other spots to inject for a while.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 27, 2004)

yeah, it happens sometimes, last week i did it spotlessly. it hurt while i injected but drew out and no blood and no bruise. good luck nex time.


----------



## BIOHAZZARD66 (Nov 28, 2004)

trying the Bicep spot injection for the 1st time this run...have only hit the quads and glutes in the past. 2nd injection today using Winstrol only for the Bi's. Sore as hell but rising above it...I'll let U know how things turn out. Stacking Primo and Deca with this in the usual spots


----------

